# Help on my DIY sump filter



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if it is worth it for me to make a sump filter for my 55 gal tank. My emperor filter is getting old and i was thinking of replacing it. If it is worth it I was wondering if a aqua clear 30 gal powerhead would be strong enough as the return pump. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sumps are the best type of filtration in my opinion. Canisters are great, but the accessibility of a sump is better.

I use a Mag-7 pump for my 29 gallon sump for my 75 it can turn 640 gph, which can be decreased with the use of a in-line ball valve on the return. It may be over kill but I wanted to assure that the return had enough flow to keep everything balanced within the sump. I did mine after a DIY Sump project on Youtube.

The AC 30 returns 175 gph, so thats roughly 3x total water circulation an hour for a 55 gallon aquarium depending on your sump size.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Sumps can provide a way to maintain the tank with less disturbance to the fish.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Powerheads are generally not designed for use in situations where they must pump water upwards (head pressure situations). That AC 30 rated for 175 is more likely to do half that if it has to pump water 3 or 4 feet vertically. For a 55 gal aquarium you really should get a pump that's rated for a decent flow at an appropriate head height.


----------



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thx guys. I'm planning to use a Rio Plus 1400 from Big Al's, since its more in my budget. I'm trying to make one for under $50. I was thinking of using a 18 gal rubbermaid tub, using a piece of my old undergravel filter as a drip tray and a shoe box for the carbon. For the biological i was thinking of using bioballs and an air pump. as in pic 1.

In the second design is basically of one i got off the internet. A bucket from homedepot, pot scrubbers, and some pvc pipes. And excuse my crude pics. :wink:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Of the 2 designs, I went with one closer to #1, without the air under the bio media. I too used shoe boxes as media holders. The top box, under my siphion line has fiter floss, some sponge, and a fine mesh bag full of more filter floss. I can change the bag of floss weekly very quickly. I also have another shoe box with the full load of filter material ready to go, just swap it when it seems to need doing. I used pot scrubbies for bio media, at 4 for a dollar.
With pump and all, I have quite a bit less than $60 invested in a system custom designed for my stand.








Good luck on your project.


----------



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Kaiser. I was thinking of a design like yours if #1 came out to be to expensive because of the extra air pump and bioballs. I was wondering if instead of using sponges as filter media I could use some play or aquarium sand with a cloth at the bottom to prevent any sand from going to my other filter parts. And if not, any recommendation on what kind of filter media is the best. Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I don't know how much flow you would get through the sand-n-cloth. Wet sand packs pretty dense and will almost hold water.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

With all that is available, not sure why you would want to try sand???
Hoosier`s right, that might be a big headache.
If you want a sand for your BIO, think a DIY fluidized sand filter.
Good luck on your project :thumb:


----------



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

thx. everybody for the replies. yeah i've been thinking about it and sand would just be to high maintenance when i change the media.


----------



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay. I haven't had the time to make my sump filter but, an idea popped into my head. For the return pump, instead of using a pump I use a 70 gal filter (too broke for a pump, and have an old filter lying around :thumb: ). I attach pvc pipes to my impeller and have it suck water up from my sump to my tank.

kinda like this









sorry for the crappy pic. i was in a hurry. the up arrows shows the water movement. I'm gonna use an overflow for the intake.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

jpazn23 said:


> Okay. I haven't had the time to make my sump filter but, an idea popped into my head. For the return pump, instead of using a pump I use a 70 gal filter (too broke for a pump, and have an old filter lying around :thumb: ). I attach pvc pipes to my impeller and have it suck water up from my sump to my tank.
> ....


 This will work IF you are willing to put the sump beside or behind the aquarium rather than under it. You will not get enough lift from the filter motor. Remember how those filter motors strain and fight to fill the tubes with water when they start, and that's just a few inches of lifting. If there happens to be a closet or suitable room behind the tank, connecting the tank-level sump through the wall might be possible if this is a show tank. BTW, same level sumps are always the low energy choice. They can even be operated by airlifts without water pumps and the water/electricity mix, but flunk the space consideration test.


----------

